# Skinny snowboarding pants cheap!!!



## EmoParkRat (Mar 12, 2009)

Just rock your favorite pair of skinny jeans.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

EmoParkRat said:


> Just rock your favorite pair of skinny jeans.


yeah if you really want to rep skinny clothing you might as well just do this ^^^


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I feel ashamed to be reading this thread.


----------

